# Ghost Putter???



## golfgod69 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am thinking of ghosting my putter. I love my Rife and like the way the white putters look at address. I aill do a very good quality paint job on it so it doesn't look too chincy. Just curious to get some opinions on wether this a good or bad idea. I do have a med-high hcp but I am serious about improving and am well on my way. Thanks in advance


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

does that include painting the face? you would just have to make sure you get a even coat so as to not make a fake heavy spot although I think you would have to get pretty thick with the paint to do that.


----------



## golfgod69 (Mar 18, 2011)

no i wouldn't be hanging the face or sole at all, just the visible parts in full. Changing the alignment linr to blue also, matches the face,graphics and my ball marks.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If it helps you to "hit a straight putt" then what ever you do to it is a good thing. That's all a golfer can expect of any putter. 

I have read that the contrast to the green with a white putter can help the golfer with putter face alignment. Also read that alignment markings on the putter itself might work better with some colors more than others. Something that shows better contrast with the white putter, and green's color might work better than a color with less contrast.

Unless you are a very good painter, I would not paint the face of the putter. Those putters you see with a white face are factory applied. 

As I understand it, some putter due to their original heat applied finish require the use certain type(s) of paint so that the new white paint can adhere properly. 

I know a guy who had a ghosted putter, that loved it. However, he eventually replaced the white finish with a dull grey color. When playing in bright sunlight, the white finish was too bright, and this bothered him. Once he "dulled" it down he was even happier with it. I gave him some grief about it, telling him a good pair of sun glasses would have solved the problem.


----------

